# found some neat Faller track...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Got this at a local antique store for $8.00. Now I really want to break out my old box of Faller track...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Rick, that is some cool looking stuff...
How are the connections made between the sections?
Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noddaz said:


> Rick, that is some cool looking stuff...
> How are the connections made between the sections?
> Scott


Brass clips, just like Atlas/Lionel. In fact, they interchange-- I have lots of Faller clips holding my Atlas layout together. BUT-- it won't mate with Atlas/Lionel track. The lane spacing is off. Atlas/Lionel uses the same lane spacing as Tyco, where Faller uses the same (I think) as Aurora. Dang...

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I tell ya' Park, You've about convinced me to switch to Faller--They make so many different type of track sections-- just about any style you could want for a lay-out. Now you show me a hairpin curve! We were just posting about this in the in the other thread. If I went with this, it would eliminate the extra adapter pieces I would be forced to use if I stayed with Tyco and wanted to add it. 
Thanks for another push in the right direction!
Cheers..


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Got this at a local antique store for $8.00. Now I really want to break out my old box of Faller track...
> 
> --rick


great deal for a low price
:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*But...*

"I tell ya' Park, You've about convinced me to switch to Faller--"

It might be ok for driving around set, (You know... Model Motoring... )
But it doesn't look like you can make a four lane set for racing...
Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noddaz said:


> It might be ok for driving around set, (You know... Model Motoring... )
> But it doesn't look like you can make a four lane set for racing...
> Scott


 As a matter of fact, you're right, you can't. Of the track I have, I have 3 or 4 different turn radiuses (radii?) and they don't seem to nest together. The cute little curbs are part of the problem... but the radii just don't work together anyway.

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I have known about Faller for some time but have never really looked that close into it. I really don't know and I'm happy to get any info about it. I'm surprised that they don't offer a 4-lane configuration, because I'm sure I've seen pics from a Faller catalog or the internet which shows curves with enough different radii to possibly make an eight lane layout. It must have shown just the different styles and not the compatibility and I guess if the track isn't good for anything but cruising, that could be ok, considering the type of layout and vehicles, but I may stick with a Tyco four lane setup for the faster runs. I might have to have both.
I remember getting some paperwork from a mate in Germany and just found it this eve. This isn't what I saw and it isn't a true 4-laner--just a 2, with that strange slip-lane, but it shows a curve variation--










I guess it's time to investigate further.
Thanks for the info..
cheers


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Rick always finds the good deals...


----------

